# Simple deer?



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have anything simple for cutting up tenderloins and backstraps to grill? Marinades or anything like that? I don't want to cook for hours but would like it tasty off the grill. Thanks for your advice/suggestions.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Cut off ALL of the fat and silverskin. Then soak the steaks in olive oil and seasoning for a few hours (or overnight). When you grill them make sure to cook them rare to med-rare at most.

For seasoning, add garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper. and Season-All. Also, if you want, add a touch of Burgandy to the marinade. 

I haven't tried this with deer, but my elk steaks are famous.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On the grill, steaks from the backstrap with just a little salt and pepper. Cook it hot and fast. When its so lean, it cooks much faster than beef. I LOVE venison fajitas as well. Cut the meat into thin strips, and fry up fast in some butter with some peppers and onions. Very good, fast, and easy. Throw in a couple spoons of your favorite salsa to flavor it up and you are set.

For marinades, I like the prepared steakhouse marinade you'll find at the grocery store. Easy peasy. I have no brand preference - most seem the same to me so I just get whatever is on sale or the best price.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome... just what I was lookin for, thanks guys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What Gary said....maybe brush a little butter on the steaks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I also suggest marinating and grilling the tenderloin whole as well. Cook that bugger HOT and make sure to pull it off early, as it will continue cooking for a few minutes after coming off the grill. Slice it into 1/4" pieces, like you would with London Broil or Tri-tip.


----------

